# Haunted mansion lamp make over



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I jyst finished my haunted mansion lamp make over. Very happy with it 
Before 









And after


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

That is beyond amazing!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The Auditor said:


> That is beyond amazing!


Thank you i just love how it turned out


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Momof2! said:


> Looks great!


Thank you


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Omg, I love it! You did an amazing job!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

JustaBunchOfHocusPocus said:


> Omg, I love it! You did an amazing job!


Thank you so much


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Looks like it was originally designed to be like that...amazing talent.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

jimmyMM said:


> Looks like it was originally designed to be like that...amazing talent.


thank you


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

I knew as soon as I saw this it had to be you Saki Girl before I even looked at the name. It has your name written all over it. Great job.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

How did you get the design on the shade? Paint? Did you use a stencil? Amazing work.


----------



## Voodoopriest (Jul 31, 2019)

Saki.Girl said:


> I jyst finished my haunted mansion lamp make over. Very happy with it
> Before
> View attachment 714947
> 
> ...


That is one of the best I have seen. Great work, better idea!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Saki.Girl said:


> I jyst finished my haunted mansion lamp make over. Very happy with it
> Before
> View attachment 714947
> 
> ...


I absolutely love it!! You did a fantastic job!! Congratulations


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Haunted Nana said:


> I knew as soon as I saw this it had to be you Saki Girl before I even looked at the name. It has your name written all over it. Great job.


Awww thank you so much


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Momof2! said:


> How did you get the design on the shade? Paint? Did you use a stencil? Amazing work.


I actual used material and glued it to the shade 
Thank you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Voodoopriest said:


> That is one of the best I have seen. Great work, better idea!


Thank you so much i just love how it turned out


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> I absolutely love it!! You did a fantastic job!! Congratulations


Thank you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i decorated my work cube with this theme check it out here 








Haunted Mansion Work Cube 2019


more




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## swisdom (Oct 10, 2019)

This is awesome! So well done. Gonna have to steal this idea in the future. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

swisdom said:


> This is awesome! So well done. Gonna have to steal this idea in the future.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thank you be sure to post pics love to see what you do


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> I jyst finished my haunted mansion lamp make over. Very happy with it
> Before
> View attachment 714947
> 
> ...


I love it! Well done...wow!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> I love it! Well done...wow!


Thank you


----------



## ThAnswr1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Beautiful lamp. Can I ask what paints you used?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ThAnswr1 said:


> Beautiful lamp. Can I ask what paints you used?


Thank you I just used American acrylic paints


----------



## ThAnswr1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Thank you. I have a couple of lamps that need makeover.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ThAnswr1 said:


> Thank you. I have a couple of lamps that need makeover.


post up pics when your done love to see them


----------



## ThAnswr1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Will do. Because there's so much glaze on the lamp, I'm using Testor's Enamel paints. 


It will be a while.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Still my all time favorite project


----------

